# Box 29 on the 1500 form



## anissawebb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello, I have a quick question; 

For box 29 on the CMS 1500 form, would it be possible for a payer, lets say BCBS to require it to be populated differently for different providers?

For example; 

1 provider wants that box to reflect the charge amount less ALL adjustments (wroites offs and patient responsibility) for BCBS.

And another provider wants that box to reflect the charge amount less only the patient paid amount for BCBS.

I am not sure if both of the can apply to the same payer...any suggestions.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mmaclachlan (Sep 20, 2011)

Whether or not you can make this happen is going to depend on the capabilities of your software.  Before you dig deep with your software vendor, check with your BCBS provider rep.  Most carriers absolutely do not want you to bill to contract.  If this is the case, I would check with your software vendor to see what reports you can run for individual providers to get the data they are looking for.


----------

